# South American footy Tips from "Kings of Odds"



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 29, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*,
By *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Brazil » Campeonato Paulista » Linense - Bragantino
1X2
*Bragantino 2.16*, Pinnacle (22:30)

_Good luck! 

----------------_
A new tipster " EPL Master " is on our site since yesterday.
He will have tips only in England Premier League Soccer,
and will have a "Special Tipster" status - own rules for
posting times, posting format, membership prices, etc.
These are still not decided in their final form.
_
----------------
I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 4, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*,
By *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » South America » Copa Libertadores » Club Nacional - Oriente Petrolero
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Club Nacional -1.5 1.89*, at Sbobet (00:00, 5 Feb CET)

_Good luck! _ 

---------------
Until 15:30 CET there were released 10 premium tips 
by 4 Team tipsters, and there will be other tips later. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the 
premium tips released for today.

_Greekbanker23 is on a hot run lately. Yesterday he
went 5 Won - 1 Pushed, odds taken were between
1.91 - 2.05._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 12, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » South America » Copa Libertadores » Club Leon - Flamengo RJ
0.8% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Club Leon 0 -222 (1:00 CET, 13 Feb)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here's G Sports Stats since joined Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 11 Days):
58 Won - 25 Lost - 4 Pushed / Won 14.23% of bankroll.

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 19, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Argentina » Primera Division » Quilmes - Colon Santa FE
0.8% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Quilmes +0.25 -213 (21:00 CET)

Good luck!

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Detail_s t_hrough our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 5, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

_V2 system tip from *G Sports*, Special Status tipster:_

Soccer » Brazil » Campeonato Paulista » Atl. Sorocaba - Botafogo SP
*1% - Atl. Sorocaba +0.75 1.42* - Asian Handicap, Pinnacle (21:00)

Good luck!

For today there were released 8 system tips. 
The above tip is randomly chosen.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

V2 system tip from *G Sports*, Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Argentina » Primera Division » Arsenal Sarandi - Quilmes
*1% - Arsenal Sarandi -0.25 1.55* - Asian Handicap, Pinnacle (21:00 CET)

Good luck!   

For today there were released 8 system tips. 
The above tip is randomly chosen.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Hot Matches*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Brazil » Campeonato Mineiro » Atletico-MG - Cruzeiro
Bet Type: 1x2
*Atletico MG 2.60*, William Hill (21:00 CET)

Both the above are premium tips, selected in a random way
from today's tips. Good luck!
------------

WOW, Hot Matches is super hot!
Results since he joined Kings of Odds (1st April):
7-2, +22.46 units

(1 unit = 1% of bankroll)

So if you would've had a small bankroll of just 1,000 EUR, which 
means you would've wagered just small 20 EUR on each of
these tips, you would be up with 224.60 EUR!
... And for a full month subcription for Hot Matches is just 90 USD,
and it's guaranteed. What you're waiting for?
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## Andy987 (May 22, 2015)

This sites tipster are just awesome we get all bets we want to pick ...


----------

